# First day of school Hamilton....



## tylerstg (Nov 17, 2015)

So being as this is my first post on a new forum, it does have that first day of school aurua about it. So as they say best to make a splash and give yourself a "name".... So I submit to the courts or forum rather my Hamilton 507 calendar prototype.

-Tyler












My apologies for the accidental double post. If ever there was something to so eloquently counteract what I was trying to do. I just did that.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome Tyler

Lovely looking watch you have there. Care to share a little of its history? (i know, i could just google, but then what good what that do the forum  )

I got my first Hamilton a few weeks back and am very happy with it.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome, nice watch :yes:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to make a splash with a very rare piece for your first post! Welcome!

Tell us more about how you came to possess it! Is it running? Have any movement shots or shots of the back/sides of the case?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Superb entrance, you will do well this semester, The monitor should be by with appropriate house point momentarily :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Tell us more about how you came to possess it! Is it running?


 My money is that it came via Jarett or René. :thumbsup:


----------



## tylerstg (Nov 17, 2015)

The watch as far as I know came through René Rondeua at one point in its life. However I purchased it through the estate of a gentleman that had multiples of every commercial wristwatch ever produced by Hamilton. I bought half a dozen watches all but one were Rondeau restorations. The watch is currently running within 15 seconds a day and the shutter calander works quite well! THANK GOD IT SHARES SOME PARTS WITH THE 505....... I'll throw up some movement shots when I get some time to take it apart again....


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A really nice piece! Welcome :blind:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a Hamilton, I like it by second nature. :wink:


----------



## tylerstg (Nov 17, 2015)

Here's the watch photographed over Rondeau's book.


----------

